# General > Pets Corner >  Charly my cat

## Liz

I just wanted to share my good news with my Pets Corner friends. :Grin: 

As you may remember my cat Charly was diagnosed with a heart murmur a couple of years ago.

He has been receiving excellent veterinary care and has a check up every six months.
At his last check up I was told his heart murmur was a little bit worse. :Frown:   So I got a homeopathic remedy for him.

He went back for his check up today and the Vet is so pleased with him! His heart rate has come down considerably which is great.

It's better than winning the lottery! ::   He will be 19 this year and I really hope he lives a for a good few years yet as he really is a very special boy.

----------


## unicorn

That is great news Liz, So pleased for you both, Charly has many years in him yet I think  :Grin:

----------


## froal

At 19 he's doing really well...!! :Grin: 
Is there a pic of this special boy....!! :Grin:

----------


## carasmam

Great news Liz  :Grin:

----------


## KCI

Great news Liz!   :Smile:

----------


## Iffy

Really chuffed for you Liz and Charly!

That must be a great weight of your shoulders, hope he continues to improve and live, happily, with you for a good few years yet ! :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Charly is a fighter Liz! Thats excellent news aswell  :Smile:  

Lots of hugs to Charly! x

----------


## Liz

Thanks everyone! :Grin:  You were a great support to me when Charly was first diagnosed so it means a lot to me to be able to share my good news with you all.

Froal here are a couple of photos of my special boy.

----------


## teenybash

What good news to  hear that lovely Charleys heart has improved......I can imagine how happy tou must be feeling....really pleased for you and Charley :Smile:

----------


## bullielove

He is gorgeous Liz and looking great for 19!!!!  What a boy.  Glad to hear he is doing better, it must be a relief for you

----------


## Jovi

Obviously a very loved friend,good news for you both  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Thanks Teenybash and Bullielove. It really is a relief and I am so very happy. :: 

Yes Jovi he is loved so much and is very loving.

He looks the best he has in a long time and is so full of life. It's like a miracle!

----------


## Sage

That's brilliant Liz  :Grin: 

19..my goodness he's doing well     xxx

----------


## Leanne

Great news! Did you know heart murmurs actually improve slightly with exercise? Keep him fit and playing with his toys and he won't even notice it  :Smile:

----------


## jings00

Nice one cyril..i mean charlie....on yersel wee cat ;-)

----------


## Liz

Cheers Sage, Leanne and jings00. :Grin: 

Leanne it depends on the severity of the heart murmur. Charly's was getting worse and his exercise hasn't increased so the only thing that can have made any difference is the homepathic remedy.

I do agree though that exercise helps and with him feeling so much better he is moving about more and playing which will also help.

I also feed him on a diet which is free from colourings, additives etc as I am sure these have an adverse effect on our pets.

As I said he also gets a few 'natural' remedies such as Velvet Energy and Neem. Luckily he is a darling boy and lets me give him tablets with no problem at all.

Of course the most important thing he gets is oodles and oodles of love!

----------


## carasmam

and a comfy pillow and satin quilt cover  ::  :Wink:

----------


## Liz

Hee hee. Well we all need some little luxuries in life Carasmam. :Grin: 

Sadly,not satin though. Got the bedding from Bid TV. ::

----------


## carasmam

Ha ha I wont tell him it's not real satin.
Cara prefers the velvety bid up covers, she kept sliding off the satin ones  ::

----------


## Liz

Aaaw poor Cara. I never saw the velvety ones. Does Cara's hair stick to these?

The good thing about the 'satin' bedcovers is the cats' hair don't stick to them.

I'm off to have a look at Bid Tv's website right now as they are having a Summer Clearout on bedding. :Grin:

----------


## Sarah

That is great news!  :Smile:  He's a very handsome boy.

----------


## carasmam

> Aaaw poor Cara. I never saw the velvety ones. Does Cara's hair stick to these?
> 
> The good thing about the 'satin' bedcovers is the cats' hair don't stick to them.
> 
> I'm off to have a look at Bid Tv's website right now as they are having a Summer Clearout on bedding.


They dont stick too much, a quick shake and the worst of them come away.  JR hairs kind of weave their way in sometimes though so there is always few rogue ones.  I got mine just at the end of winter - start of spring sale so might be the wrong time of year for the velvety ones now.

----------


## Liz

> That is great news!  He's a very handsome boy.


Thanks Sarah. :Grin:   He is such a beautiful boy both in looks and in nature.

We went through quite a bit before he finally decided to live with us and every day I am so grateful that he chose us!

----------


## donnick

i was expecting a pic of a old looking cat but he looks very fresh ,that shows what a great life and great care u have taken of him in all of his 19 year so well done YOU  ::

----------


## Liz

> i was expecting a pic of a old looking cat but he looks very fresh ,that shows what a great life and great care u have taken of him in all of his 19 year so well done YOU


Aw cheers Donnick! :Grin: 

Apart from a bit of age related 'sinking' in his hind quarters he looks so young for his age compared with other older cats I've seen.

He didn't decide to become part of our family until he was about five years old so he's making up for lost time! ::

----------


## Margaret M.

Such good news about Charly, Liz.  The picture of his highness asleep is priceless.  Let's hope he has many years left.

----------


## Liz

> Such good news about Charly, Liz.  The picture of his highness asleep is priceless.  Let's hope he has many years left.


Thanks Margaret and, yes, I really hope he will be with me for a long time. I love all my pets equally but he is a very special boy. :Grin:

----------


## dragonfly

aww great news Liz, as you say better than winning the lottery!

----------


## Liz

Cheers Dragonfly and you know how great it is to get great news from the Vet! :Grin:  :Grin: 
Makes you feel like doing a wee dance! ::

----------


## aurora32

Thats great news Liz, gorgeous pics too  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> Thats great news Liz, gorgeous pics too


Thanks very much! :Grin:

----------

